# Halloween H20 Complete Score



## Plague (Aug 27, 2008)

Don't know if it's in flac, but:
http://thehouse-ofhorror.blogspot.com/2009/08/muhalloween-h20-twenty-years-later.html


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank You but that is not the one I was looking for. I have the one you showed me. I put the track list up along with the cover art, as to what I'm looking for.

Thank You.


----------

